# Coal tender for Lionel Eng. # 1666



## greyhound (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone know what coal tender goes with
this engine?
Thank You,Joe


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

greyhound said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know what coal tender goes with
> this engine?
> 
> ...



The 2466w or the 2466wx tender.

I was going to put a picture here but it looks like it's copyright protected. Go and check it out.
http://www.jwtrains.com/tenders.htm

For sale too. $12.25


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Either a 2466W or 2466WX: http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=1666


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Either a 2466W or 2466WX: http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=1666



I beat you.

That link doesn't show the tender. At least I couldn't find it.
Whats the WX stand for? No whistle?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> I beat you.


Ha, ha, I can change that :cheeky4:



big ed said:


> That link doesn't show the tender. At least I couldn't find it.
> Whats the WX stand for? No whistle?


There is a link to a picture where it lists the tenders... I am pretty sure that the "X" has no meaning at all... Both the W and WX have whistles...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Ha, ha, I can change that :cheeky4:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a link to a picture where it lists the tenders... I am pretty sure that the "X" has no meaning at all... Both the W and WX have whistles...



While your here, I posted this a while ago in the New thread. I was not ignoring you I have not had much time lately.

MTH camel back CNJRR,


----------



## srevac (Sep 20, 2010)

*1666 tender*

Here's a picture of a 2466WX.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Guys, a 1666! Come on, you know better than that. The 224 and the 1666 stretch into postwar from the prewar era. I am sure if you look at some prewar catalogs you will find the metal box tender a 1689 I think, like the Scout. So my question is this, is the botton rear of the cab curved (postwar) or straight ( prewar)????? 
I still need to check some references. 

PAt myself on the back, the 1689 tender was with type 1. Then the 2689 with the electro magnetic coupler plus others.

The x has something to do with the emblem, Lionel Lines, I think.
The x is with railings. The premium tenders didn't use the x but had railings. According to CCT.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

Good call! Prewar 1666's (with square cab roof) came with the tinplate "coffin style" tenders: 1689W (with whistle), 2689T (with electric coupler), and 2689W (with whistle and electric coupler, I think).

Doyle confirms that the "X" designation for 2466 is in regards to the type of handrail and the type of "Lionel Liones" lettering.

You're spot on here, T-Man!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Guys, a 1666! Come on, you know better than that. The 224 and the 1666 stretch into postwar from the prewar era. I am sure if you look at some prewar catalogs you will find the metal box tender a 1689 I think, like the Scout. So my question is this, is the botton rear of the cab curved (postwar) or straight ( prewar)?????
> I still need to check some references.
> 
> PAt myself on the back, the 1689 tender was with type 1. Then the 2689 with the electro magnetic coupler plus others.
> ...




They made a 1666 prewar and post war, how do you know he was talking prewar?
All he said was what tender goes to the 1666?

I guess he dosent really want to know as he never replied back.

Are you into mind reading T?

The post war did take the tender we listed.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

He may have had a tender and doubted its partnership. I just wanted to expand the possibilities. With no picture we are left guessing too!


----------



## greyhound (Jan 4, 2009)

*Lionel tender for eng # 1666*

Hi Guys,
Thanks for all your replies. I found a box of trains, their were
two engines and one tender. The other engine #2026. Where did the tender
belong. What I would like to know now is what tender goes with 2026 and
if there are any electrical & parts breakdowns for all these items?

Thank you, Joe


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Whats the tender number? As we have stated the 1666 has about 5 tenders. The 2026 was also produced for many years. If the tneder does not have a knuckle . It belongs to the older 1666.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Some pictures would really help us out Joe if you have the time


----------



## greyhound (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Here is what I found out; Eng. # 2026 has tender # 6466W
Eng. # 1666 Has tender # 2466WT
My question today is, are their any parts breakdowns or wiring diagrams
avilable? Where can I get them?
Thank you, Joe


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is the Olsen link to tenders. This library has all the info but cannot be printed. I picked this tender since thmost of them do not have pictures or electrical diagrams. You can search if you want but this is a good representation.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Joe,

Parts list for 2466W (similar to 2466WT, except for coupler) ...

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=739

and 6466W ...

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=748

TJ

(T-Man ... you must have been typing while I was doing the same ... great minds think alike!)


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I had to search longer for pictures and the electrical diagram. They are all the same basically but thats what I did. 
Now, he can find anything.


----------



## greyhound (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all the great advice & web connections.
I tried to enter then but my security system would not
allow it.

I do not have a spray booth, but someone shared the
shower curtain idea, some years ago. Another thing I
recall, was make sure your exhaust system has an
explosive proof motor.
Take care, Joe


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

greyhound said:


> Another thing I recall, was make sure your exhaust system has an explosive proof motor.


Seriously? Yikes ... I hadn't thought of that. I guess risk of electrical circuits and paint fumes. Good point.

*Model Train Creed Rule #1 ... Don't blow up the basement.*

TJ


----------

